# A good long wheel brush



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys, me again lol.

Can someone please point me in the right direction for a good long wheel brush?
The last one I got from halfords, I took it straight back because it bends witout pressure and the end cap fell off and scratched a fking wheel!

I have a small wheel brush which does the job but need to get behind the spokes.
Thanks guys! :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wheel woolies for me.. 

a lot of people say they are not worth it ect.. and there is cheaper out there but for my personal needs, I wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Daytona/EZ Wheel brush (can't remember what the latest version is) or as Craig says, the Wheel Woolies.
I use both of the above on my wheels along with a small detailing brush.:thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

I use Daytona Speedmaster brush. Although people say they snap at the shaft very easily. But mines gets pretty hard use and is still going strong.

Never tried wheel woollies so can't comment on those.

Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

wheel woolies for me too. great product and on offer at polished bliss at the moment.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ Sold out now


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> wheel woolies for me..
> 
> a lot of people say they are not worth it ect.. and there is cheaper out there but for my personal needs, I wouldn't use anything else.


^^ This

I was sceptical, until I tried various woolies on the back of my alloys recently, now I'm a believer 

No need to jack up the car to remove the wheel individually to clean the backs - just wash in situ. and go :thumb:

Sorry for doubting you CraigQQ :thumb:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Just remember to roll the car forwards or backwards in case you miss a bit


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

mlgt said:


> Just remember to roll the car forwards or backwards in case you miss a bit


That's the beauty with the woolies, so long as you tackle each alloy gap in the same way - you don't need to roll up the car.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, cheers for the response people!
Dont know if Im wrong posting this but I saw this, are these worth it?
Do these bend? It does need to be alittle robust.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VIKANS-NE..._Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item56494c27e7&_uhb=1

Il have alook at these wheel woolies.
What do you guys do to wash them? A quick rinse under the tap? Washing machine?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

jd1982 said:


> Il have alook at these wheel woolies.
> What do you guys do to wash them? A quick rinse under the tap? Washing machine?


I just rinse the woolie heads in flowing water, and leave them upright in the wheel bucket to dry.

I wouldn't advise popping them in the washing machine, it could do more damage than good. :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

FYI - Race Glaze Extra Long Wheel Brush is now back in stock


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

theres a few using vikan brushes.. never tried them personally.

wheel woolies.. clean them in a bucket of clean water, then rinse under the tap until it runs clear..


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

RaceGlazer said:


> FYI - Race Glaze Extra Long Wheel Brush is now back in stock


The Supersize Swiss-Style Detailing Wheel face brush sized 24 looks good :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Beancounter said:


> Daytona/EZ Wheel brush (can't remember what the latest version is) or as Craig says, the Wheel Woolies.
> I use both of the above on my wheels along with a small detailing brush.:thumb:


Daytona/EZ wheel brushes for me.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

I bought both the small and large EZ brushes at Waxstock and used the small one today on my Mondeo ST alloys and was very impressed with it has made cleaning them so much easier 


Brian


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

My EZ snapped :/
Now on wheel wooiles and they are fantastic.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

New longer shafted wheel woolies out soon


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> New longer shafted wheel woolies out soon


Only the newer deluxe woolie middle brush has a longer handle than the older style counterpart, the other two brushes are very similar in size.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wheel Woolies for me too :thumb:

Makes cleaning inners of alloys sooo much easier


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Wheel Woolies for me too :thumb:
> 
> Makes *cleaning inners of alloys sooo much easier*


^^ This :thumb:


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a few brushes

EZ Detail Brush 
EZ Detail Brush - Mini 
Vikan - Wheel Brush

and various ones that i have gathered over the years... i have to say the EZ brushes always keep the wheels on my BMW spotless but im soo tempted by the wheel woolies as everyone rates them.

Maybe ill add them to my xmas list...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

snoopin said:


> I have a few brushes
> 
> EZ Detail Brush
> EZ Detail Brush - Mini
> ...


Sell the other brushes to fund the purchase of wheel woolies - it's the only brushes you'll need (+ the envy brushes). 
You can also use the woolies safely around the car for other cleaning jobs :thumb:


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Tips said:


> Sell the other brushes to fund the purchase of wheel woolies - it's the only brushes you'll need (+ the envy brushes).
> You can also use the woolies safely around the car for other cleaning jobs :thumb:


Please dont tempt me to spend more money


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Tips said:


> Sell the other brushes to fund the purchase of wheel woolies - it's the only brushes you'll need (+ the envy brushes).
> You can also use the woolies safely around the car for other cleaning jobs :thumb:


+1 :thumb:, sorry snoopin, not helping is it :lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Tips said:


> The Supersize Swiss-Style Detailing Wheel face brush sized 24 looks good :thumb:


there brilliant :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Where can you get wheel woolies from, I cant believe I have never heard of them !! ??


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ Polished Bliss will be getting a new batch in very soon :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Zaino have the outgoing versions here Mark, if you're in a hurry


----------

